# PerformanceVW Readers, Help!!



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

Not sure if this is the correct forum to post, but here goes....

I am in need of some information from the community regarding old issues of PerformanceVW magazine.

Back in the 2003-2005 era, there was an issue that featured a B3 passat wagon that had been converted to a hearse. :vampire:

I cannot find this issue, or pix of the car, or any information regarding it at all. I have emailed PerformanceVW magazine myself numerous times, and have gotten zero response. 

I was hoping someone here might know, or have the information I am looking for?!

Thank You in Advance--

Rich in Indy


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Can't help you with PVW...

But is this what you were looking for?


























It appears to have been built by these folks: http://www.piercecoachbuilders.com/page3.htm


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

That is a B5, the one I am looking for is a B3.....

Good find, tho!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

And mine....

















She isnt perfect, but will tinker with it over the winter and see how it turns out by spring. Unless I get the right offer for her.... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

I have every issue from Jan. 2005 to present in PVW binders. I will go thru the ones in 2005 and let you know.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

You rock!! Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Here is a B2 Krankenwagen and a Leichenwagen.


































B3 Leichenwagen


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

*Found It*

Feb. 2005 PVW pg. 96 Scott Blanchette's 1990 Passat GL Wagon. :wave:


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

slats said:


> Feb. 2005 PVW pg. 96 Scott Blanchette's 1990 Passat GL Wagon. :wave:


Slats, you are THE man!!! I knew the owner was Scott, but i couldnt remember the rest! ScottyB! 
Thanks a bunch for finding it! Now, to procure said issue.....


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

